# Chalk Creek



## Craw (Oct 20, 2010)

I know there is a ton of private land in the Chalk Creek Unit. I am wondering if it is worth buying one of the extra cow tags for it? Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Almost all private... explains why there are tags left.


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not too familiar with the public land but as I mentioned in another post regarding the Chalk Creek unit, stop by and ask the land owners if you can hunt their property. My brother in law did just that three years ago and now has access to three different properties for both deer and elk. If your courteous and respectful of their land and property they typically are more than willing to let you hunt, that has been my experience anyhow. I would suggest offering to help them with a few chores around the property as a way to thank them for access to their land. It worked for my brother in law and he now has access to a lot of great land and has harvested some very nice animals.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

OldEphraim said:


> If your courteous and respectful of their land and property they typically are more than willing to let you hunt, that has been my experience anyhow. I would suggest offering to help them with a few chores around the property as a way to thank them for access to their land. It worked for my brother in law and he now has access to a lot of great land and has harvested some very nice animals.


was this in the 1960's?????????? Your bro inlaw is very lucky or has a DeLorean and gunned it to 88 mph!!!!!!! 99% of the time I ask for permission and offer to do work they laugh and then tell me I can get written permission for 500 bucks.. Probably the same land owners who complain about the deer and elk eating their crops etc...


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> was this in the 1960's?????????? Your bro inlaw is very lucky or has a DeLorean and gunned it to 88 mph!!!!!!! 99% of the time I ask for permission and offer to do work they laugh and then tell me I can get written permission for 500 bucks.. Probably the same land owners who complain about the deer and elk eating their crops etc...


Don't get me wrong, not every house he asked gave him permission and some did wan't a trespass fee to gain access. I was with him a few times he asked and each owner was at least pleasant to talk with and one in particular gave him the address of a place that he ended up getting permission to hunt. I don't know how many houses he ended up visiting but he eventually ended up getting permission and access to three great places. My point is, it doesn't hurt to stop and ask the private land owners, your no worse off than you were before if they say no. In units like chalk creek that have a lot of private land, don't just settle for the minimal public lands, be proactive and check with the land owners, it's worth a try.


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> Probably the same land owners who complain about the deer and elk eating their crops etc...


The funny thing is, those that gave permission did complain about the dder and elk eating their crops....they wanted them all gone.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

chalk creek is a big place with most of it in cwmu's and nearly all of it in a pay to play status. there are likely a few owners that might let you access for free but like eph said, gonna take some leg work to find em. not worth the hassle for me. there was also a law suit on the upper portion about public access that created a lot of bitter feelings... the road was ultimately adjudicated to be public and as such you can travel across the upper portion over to 2 bear and out but cant step off the road for anything. lot of outfitters on the watershed as well...


----------



## WillowCreekMan (Dec 17, 2014)

I have been hunting for about 35 years in this state and I believe that the days of a landowner just letting you on their land for free are long gone due to the irresponsible acts of a few people over the years.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

WillowCreekMan said:


> I have been hunting for about 35 years in this state and I believe that the days of a landowner just letting you on their land for free are long gone due to the irresponsible acts of a few people over the years.


and commercialization of the hunting.


----------



## WillowCreekMan (Dec 17, 2014)

That's right. A landowner can make a lot more money charging a hunter a hefty fee to enter his land than he can selling a side of beef


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

... have you priced beef lately? Neighbor to my dad just sold his herd of 100+ for over 3k a piece.


-DallanC


----------



## WillowCreekMan (Dec 17, 2014)

3k a piece?!?!? Gol dang i are in da wrong bidness!


----------



## JettAce (Jul 2, 2015)

There's lots of good info in my thread

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/121818-chalk-creek-whitney-resovoir.html


----------

